# Thermaltake Chaser A31 front jack issue



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

So I have a rig in a Thermaltake Chaser A31 case










I had the headphones plugged in when I turned around with my chair and it nicked the front panel of the case causing it to force open. Needles to say the thing inside (the jack thing) broke.

I tried to fix it, but ended up taking it out. A little thing inside broke.

I'd like to buy a new one, but have no idea what should I search for. I'm referring to the SPK one in the photo above.

I tried retasking the MIC in the front panel since I don't use it but it's above my skills at the moment.

Does anyone know what that's called?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a Female 3.5mm Stereo Headphone Jack


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

The other option is to use the one at the rear of the pc, most motherboards come with the headphone jack, line in jack and microphone jack, the other option is to contact thermaltake and see how much a new front panel is.

http://my.thermaltake.com/ctGeneral.aspx


----------

